# New CGCU



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy obtained his CGCU today. Love my boy, now on to his CGCX and start trialing for his CDX.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

What's a CGCX?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Outstanding, you guys are on a roll. I don't know how you always manage it, but your 'outfits' always rock the photos. Congratulations!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Ozzy must have a wall of ribbons and trophies in your house now!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

@the cowboys.... it’s canine good citizen excellent. @Aly..... lol having a black dog helps. 
Gsdchoice..... yes Ozzy has collected quite a few. I love doing all kinds of stuff with him, our bond is amazing the ribbons are a perk


----------

